# swimming and diabetes



## grahams mum (Jun 9, 2009)

graham started swimming lessons i want to be ready for the proper swimming when he will be in year 3 even if the SENCO teacher reassure me that he will have somebody with him all time  when swimming at school time  he still have other 2 years i know is a bit too early to worry about it has aNYONE HAD ANY PROBLEM OR SERIOUS INCIDENT WHEN SWIMMING??


----------



## bev (Jun 9, 2009)

Alex goes swimming with his dad - and he has had a few hypo's - but we have now learnt to make sure he is above 8 when he goes in the pool and then half an hour later we give him a little can of coke and then he swims again for about half an hour - this seems to work ok for him. Just make sure that they test Graham before and half way through swimming! Bev


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks at the moment the swimming lessons are only 30 minutes how does it last at school usually??


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 10, 2009)

From my memories of school swimming, not very long by the time everyone got changed and then we took ages to get changed again afterwards so had to leave time so we could get the bus back to school. 

If he is already going swimming then you are going to get a good idea what it does to his blood sugars and how best to prepare for swimming.


----------

